# My scents won't last :(  Help



## petunia (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm new to soaping and I've made five 5 lb loafs now, each with different e.o. blends (floral, citrus, etc.).  I've read tons of books on blending and I've used top, middle and base notes for each blend.  I've even tried one blend from Susan Miller Cavitch's "The Soapmakers Companion."  They each have a pleasant smell, but the scents are barely noticeable.  And they definitely don't last on the skin after washing.

Can anyone help?  I don't want to use f.o.'s, but I want soap that smells like Sabon's or Fresh's or Lush's.  I just want soap that smells good.  

Why is this so hard......


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 23, 2010)

Both companies use a melt and pour base (although sabon has a small range of olive oil soap, I can't find an inci online) and fragrance oils instead of essential oils.
So; if you want that same scent; you'd have to use fragrance oils and if you don't want to use fragrance oils, you won't get that same scent 
Nothing hard about it 

You shouldn't smell anything on your skin after rinsing; soap is after all a wash off product. 
You could try to make scented whipped shea butter and use that after taking a shower...


----------



## Lindy (Sep 23, 2010)

Because essential oils are volatile it is very difficult to get them to stick for any length of time.  If you are looking for fragrance you are far better off with FO's.  The amount of EO you would need to put in your soap to get any lasting fragrance would make the soap very, very expensive.


----------



## DottieF. (Sep 24, 2010)

How much scent are you adding to your soap?


----------



## cwarren (Sep 24, 2010)

are you jelling them .. maybe to hot and evaporating the E/O..
expensive lesson.. thats why I no longer use e/o


----------



## petunia (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  I had to really think about why I started making soap to begin with.  It wasn't to make soap that smells like anyone else's.  I got into this because I cared about what I was putting on my body.  I got into scenting because I care about the way e.o.'s can affect our body and our mood.  So, I guess I just freaked a little but I'm back now.  

I will, however, try a couple of small test batches with some f.o.'s.  They may make nice holiday gifts.

Thank you all.


----------



## DottieF. (Sep 25, 2010)

> Because essential oils are volatile it is very difficult to get them to stick for any length of time. If you are looking for fragrance you are far better off with FO's. The amount of EO you would need to put in your soap to get any lasting fragrance would make the soap very, very expensive.



I disagree. There are plenty of eo's that stick--patchouli, geranium, clary sage, 5X or 10X citrus oils, litsea cubeba, lemongrass, anise, bay, cedar, fir, and many more. Yes, there are many that fade quickly esp. citrus oils. Some fade slowly over time (like some lavenders). I can't get eucalyptus to stick at all. It's super strong (overwhelming) in a blend and in no time at all I can't smell it.

The same applies to fo's. Lots of stickers and lots of faders. It depends on the quality of the fo, the components of the fo (and the soapmaking process). Some fo's fade, mutate or disappear completely if your soap goes through the gel stage. I've dealt with plenty of disappearing fo's since all my soap goes through gel. 

It's all about trial and error (and using enough scent to begin with). Dottie[/code]


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 25, 2010)

How much of the essential oil did you use per lb. of soap?


----------



## carebear (Oct 7, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Because essential oils are volatile it is very difficult to get them to stick for any length of time.  If you are looking for fragrance you are far better off with FO's.  The amount of EO you would need to put in your soap to get any lasting fragrance would make the soap very, very expensive.



there's a big "that depends" in that all.  some EOs stick well, some not so well - and the same is true of FOs.

same with cost.  some of my FOs are very expensive, others not so much.  And there are plenty of cheap EOs if you buy carefully.


----------



## Jewel (Oct 16, 2010)

*Fragrance Fixative*

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know of the professional way of making your fragrance last in cp soap?  I made some soap 2 months ago that had a very strong and nice fragrance (FO).  However a few days ago I noticed that the fragrance was fading.

Also I added some EO to bath salts I made.  That scent is completely gone.  If you have discussed this before I apologize in advance.  Just point me to the right direction to get the info.

Thank you


----------



## Lindy (Oct 16, 2010)

Carebear there are cheap EO's on the market - thank you for the reminder.  Since I'm buying only therapeutic grade I tend to forget there are places that sell the lower grades inexpensively.  I tend to stay away from the really expensive FO's too....


----------



## carebear (Oct 16, 2010)

Cheap?  Lower grade?  Less expensive yes, and some crappy or diluted ones, but I believe those sold by EOU and NDA and many other reputable suppliers at reasonable prices are the same grade that people spend much more for when called "therapeutic grade" (I don't buy into aromatherapy so makes no never mind to me, but my perfumers tell me the quality of the materials I'm using are top-notch).

There are EOs from different countries and extracted using various methods, which accounts for some differences in cost, but much of the variation is mark-up, middle men, and packaging.  And marketing, of course.


----------



## GardenGirl (Oct 16, 2010)

And, I'm finding that I like to add most EO's at WAY more than .5 os/lb.  I think it really seems to be lasting longer this way.  I must like 'em strong, I guess.  

So, buying it cheaper/bulk-er (is that a word?) is the only way to go.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 16, 2010)

GardenGirl said:
			
		

> And, I'm finding that I like to add most EO's at WAY more than .5 os/lb.  I think it really seems to be lasting longer this way.  I must like 'em strong, I guess.
> 
> So, buying it cheaper/bulk-er (is that a word?) is the only way to go.





I agree .5 hasn't worked for me either, gelled or ungelled and I soap at very cool temps thinking that might help but obviously it's not the heat it's the lye and probably the oils themselves overpowering the eo.  So I upped the amount of EO I'm putting in and still getting a little fading tried some benzoin resin in one made with bergamot and a month later it's still good, we will see.  I'm definitely going to be using more FOs even though I like the smell of EOs better.  I purchased soap at a farmers market this summer and the only one that held its scent was the  lemongrass and even it seemed to fade.


----------



## MissChris (Apr 19, 2019)

i constantly am having issues with scents staying. Does not seem to matter what oils or if cp vs m&P, although i mostly have done old school cp.   Just seems like they use to stay long time ago.  Today, since i started back making soap, seems they are more watered down if you ask me...  high price, low volume in real fragrance or EO's.   I make many without any. Problem is always, the first thing people do is pick up soap and smell. Most want to smell pretty scent.    I use all kinds of diff oils and mixtures.  Just seems to be an ongoing highly disappointing task these days.  Smells seem to fade before I can even get it cured and sent out. Going by calculators.  i agree. There has to be some other trick of the trades in today's some soap makers are doing to have such strong, but nice smells that are lasting.  I have ordered from higher price online shops to over seas.  so many seem to be doing same things.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 19, 2019)

MissChris said:


> i constantly am having issues with scents staying. Does not seem to matter what oils or if cp vs m&P, although i mostly have done old school cp.   Just seems like they use to stay long time ago.  Today, since i started back making soap, seems they are more watered down if you ask me...  high price, low volume in real fragrance or EO's.   I make many without any. Problem is always, the first thing people do is pick up soap and smell. Most want to smell pretty scent.    I use all kinds of diff oils and mixtures.  Just seems to be an ongoing highly disappointing task these days.  Smells seem to fade before I can even get it cured and sent out. Going by calculators.  i agree. There has to be some other trick of the trades in today's some soap makers are doing to have such strong, but nice smells that are lasting.  I have ordered from higher price online shops to over seas.  so many seem to be doing same things.



This thread is 9 years old. Please do not pull up old threads. Read the forum rules. You are welcome to start a new thread and link to the old one if there is pertinent information. Thanks


----------

